# Thomas and Rebecca's Wedding



## bennielou (Jan 20, 2010)

This just goes to show that a low budget wedding need not be tacky.
Thomas is a full time professional photographer, and the times has hit his business hard.  But he knew enough to prioritize wedding photography.  We worked a few deals out, and were able to hook up.

His beautiful bride, Rebecca took up the budgeting slack by designing and making all the floral, food, cakes, and even her dress and underdress by herself.  In my opinion, she did a wonderful job.  Amazing really, considering she only had a few months to put together and DESIGN a 300 guest wedding.  I was in awe.

They were married in this old historic building, so please forgive the white balance issues to follow.  It was the deadly mixture of floresent, natural sunlight, tungsten, and backlighting.  I'm a white balance freak, but I had to work with the hand I was dealt.  I think I'm pretty close, but.....I wanted to change every lightbulb in the place.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## bennielou (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## bennielou (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## transformed (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh Bennielou! They are just lovely- thanks for sharing.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Transformed!


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 20, 2010)

Those are stunning. Wow.

Is she really getting ready behind the cake in the reception hall? Or did you stage that?


----------



## Pugs (Jan 20, 2010)

Cindy, if I ever decide to try event photography again, I'm comin' to Texas to shadow you for a couple of weddings... for the business side of it as much as the shooting/post-processing side...  

Plus, my wife wants a vacation anyhow...


----------



## bennielou (Jan 20, 2010)

Come on down Pugs, and bring the wife!  We don't live in a mansion, but we can make you comfortable!  

I'm so happy to see that people recognize it's half shooting, and half business.  

Come on out during the summer, so we can hang out by the pool!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 20, 2010)

C.Lloyd said:


> Those are stunning. Wow.
> 
> Is she really getting ready behind the cake in the reception hall? Or did you stage that?


 
I try very hard not to stage what is going on.  She was getting her hair and makeup done by her sisters, and they needed some good light and some room.

She has 10 (yes 10) sisters so the bridal room was too crowded so they went to the reception area and sat by a window.  I was in Heaven.  It was PJ Nirvana.


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

Excellent shots.  PLEASE NUMBER IN THE FUTURE though.  My favorites are the last in the first set.  The group shot by the fireplace, and her kissing the neck are adorable.  I also like the one of the bouquet exploding, lol.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 20, 2010)

Opps sorry.  I'll do that in the future.
So funny you like the bouquet thing.  I refer to it as "bouquet shrapnel".  LOL.  Some of the funnier times of the day....always.


----------

